# 16ft Lowe Roughneck 1653vpt. 15 hp 4 str Merc very slow.



## foxtrot (Dec 27, 2013)

I just recently purchased my first boat. It is a 16ft Lowe Roughneck 1652vpt. and 2006 15 hp 4 str Merc.
I took it mild winds and water that was wasn't glass but it wasn't choppy either. SO after I got it started, warmed it up I was on my way. I get in try and get on plane. No luck.

We only had myself (280 lbs)
dog (50 lbs)
safety kit .

I was prepared tho hit 15 if it totally sucked
20 was I expecting from anecdotal evidence and I would have been satisfied I guess

I was hoping that I would hit 28 as some guy said he did. 

The propeller has some wear so I'll post that and maybe that Is a major source of the problem. The prop is a12p9 I wonder if I should put some money this motor and get it to work minimally then I'll repower later. Or I can just repower now and sell the merc as is.







Here is another photo


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 27, 2013)

_That's about all you're going to get. That's a pretty heavy hull for 15HP. Do you have a tac? I would make sure the motor is revving to specs. You can play with prop selection and you might get it a little better. That hull needs a 35 and up. 

I think that hull is rated for 60HP max with the side console. _


----------



## MDCrappie (Dec 27, 2013)

Yep you need more HP. I had one of the 1648 Roughnecks and would hit 26 with a 25 Evinrude 2stroke.


----------



## overboard (Dec 27, 2013)

Would have to agree with the others. I have a 1654 Tracker GRIZZLEY with added floors and a small deck extension.
13 mph with a 2004 9.9 Johnson, and 28 mph with a 30 hp. merc. 
That's with me alone, 6 gals. gas, 18 lb. anchor, electric anchor winch, FF, seats, and everything else needed for a fully equipped boat.


----------



## foxtrot (Dec 27, 2013)

I used a GPS and got a max speed of 7.5 mph.

I am thinking repower is my only option. There is no tach so I don't know if I'm in the right range. I though getting a new prop would help because the one I have is chewed up some. I wonder though how much can it really help? So I am looking a used outboard in the 40-60 hp range. I cant imagine how slow it would be with another guy and gear in a hunting situation.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 28, 2013)

Repower IS the only option if you want any more. Nice boat though.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 28, 2013)

Jack plate and a 60/40 jet would do wonders...


----------



## foxtrot (Dec 28, 2013)

Didn't have the $6k plus to do a 60/40 jet. I did however pick up a 65 hp Johnson for a hellava deal. I need to put a new impeller, install the new controls and drill holes to mount the motor vs the clamp setup it has now.


----------



## tnriverluver (Dec 28, 2013)

More motor, you need it. That boat alone is probably close to 600lbs. Isn't that boat rated for 50hp?


----------



## foxtrot (Dec 28, 2013)

Dry weight is 545 I think. And it's rated for 60 hp. I'll only be slightly over the plate limit.


----------



## MDCrappie (Dec 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337314#p337314 said:


> foxtrot » Sat Dec 28, 2013 8:45 pm[/url]"]Dry weight is 545 I think.



The 3 cylinder OMC's weighed under 250lbs.


----------



## foxtrot (Jan 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337333#p337333 said:


> MDCrappie » 29 Dec 2013, 01:06[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337314#p337314 said:
> ...




Yeah dry weight of the hull I believe is 545....the 3 cylinder Johnson should be 202 lbs. By the way I just scored a CMC hydraulic jack plate.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 1, 2014)

more motor. i have a weldbilt 1648 w/ a 30 hp tohatsu. w/ 3 guys and load i hit 26, with 2 guys i hit 28-29. gps.i use a lot more gas with the 3 guys. my old 1448 w/ a 9.9 hit 19 with 1 guy. topped out at 15 w/ 2.gps and a tiny tach on both.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 2, 2014)

a 65 prop will scoot that thing right along..

nice score!!

let us know what you get for mph etc..


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jan 15, 2014)

The Lowe site says 680# Heavy! You need some HP to move that along.


----------



## foxtrot (Nov 1, 2014)

I ended up getting 32 mph fully loaded. But I got tired of dealing with a 40 year old outboard so I repowered with a new etec.


----------



## Boat2fast (Nov 22, 2014)

27-28mph is pretty tough to get out of a 15hp, even a 2stroke. It takes a light 12ft boat and the right prop.

If your 4stroke is in decent running condition you may get the boat to plane off with a smaller prop. Like everyone says, that's a heavy boat. 4strokes depend on their revs to make power more than 2strokes; so they have a little harder time rolling up over the bow-wave. If they can't get planed off, they can't make their revs. A smaller prop could give you the extra thrust you need to achieve plane. Then you pick up speed from there. If you can't get the boat to plane, then your stuck at 5-8mph.

Prop condition make a large difference. Don't let it touch anything but water.


----------

